# Using Flextrack



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I have never used flextrack but am pondering it. I take it that you need to have some means of cutting the rails to length when you make a curve? What is the best tool to use to cut the rails? If a saw, what type and how fine a blade? Then what do you use to smooth the cut edges?


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

You can buy a type of side cutters to cut the rails. Always keep the flat side of the cutters towards the side you are keeping. At least the pair I have make a nicer cut that way. They come out smooth enough but if you want to you can then file it after. I don't. You can also use a jewellers saw with a very fine blade to cut track but it takes longer


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I have tried everything for cutting track from a radial arm saw (disaster) to iron workers pliers. The best by far is the Xuron track nippers with the orange handles. I think they were about $9 and more than worth the price. They cut good and clean and little clean up is required if any. A very worthwhile investment. Pete


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

norgale said:


> I think I have tried everything for cutting track from a radial arm saw (disaster) to iron workers pliers. The best by far is the Xuron track nippers with the orange handles. I think they were about $9 and more than worth the price. They cut good and clean and little clean up is required if any. A very worthwhile investment. Pete


Xuron is the brand I have also. Couldn't remember the name of them and I'm not at home right now.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I always use a Dremel tool with cut off wheel. Leaves both rails smooth and ready to use.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There you have it, Dave.

Very good suggestions for rail cutting...each one has
it's advantages.

I have used them all. 

There is one other, a 'razor' saw. Fine teeth make
for smooth cuts. It's ideal for metal, plastic and 
hobby wood.

You'll want to have a set of small files to use on
each cut. Very few $ at Harbor freight. 
The nippers tend to bend the bottom flange
at times and the file will clean it up for
the rail joiner. Other cuts can be rough also
and the files will make them nice and tidy.

Once you use flex track you'll not want the
limits of sectional track again. Be sure to
look for nickle silver rails. You'll have the
choice of code 100 and code 83. Code 100
is probably the most widely used. Code 83
more closely scales to HO realism. 

Don


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the info.
Now, one other question -

Which is the better way (or is there another) to measure and cut the track -
1. Put it in place and lightly tack it down and cut in place.
2. Lay it down, mark it, cut it, then put it in place.


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

For me it depends on the situation. If I'm putting down a piece of flex track and it ends on a curve I will tack it all in place and then use the rail nippers to cut the inner rail with the track in place. Then just start the next piece right off that. For a piece in between 2 turnouts (I mount turnouts first) I'll lay it in place and cut it 1/2 inch long. Then join one end with rail joiners and make sure both rails joints are good then you can get an accurate cut or marking on the other end.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dave

Marc brought up something that you might find helpful. On curves, don't
cut both rails at the same point. You can avoid a 'kink' by staggering the
rail cuts...one rail a couple of inches from the other. Slide the longer rail thru
the small 'clips' on the ties to maintain gauge.

Don


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

D&J Railroad said:


> I always use a Dremel tool with cut off wheel. Leaves both rails smooth and ready to use.


This is what I did. All kinds of attachments that interchange that really can help you. Go with the 110v variable speed though...


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

My dad taught me how to use the Dremel tool with a cutting wheel on it to make near-perfect cuts. We've never had a problem with it.


----------



## James Stoker (May 19, 2013)

I have been using a diamond blade on an angle grinder. I have to say that I shuddered when I saw the mention of using a radial arm saw to cut rails. Reminds me of an incident some years ago when I was doing interior trim on a "biggie" in Telluride, and we all heard the most horrendous noise ever coming from outside. Sounded like a spaceship crashing or something. We all ran to a window just in time to see a plumber's helper (Skibum hippie) cutting not one but a BUNDLE of rebar on one of the exterior trim guys' compound miter saws. Amazingly it actually did cut through, but that $100 finish blade was obviously trash. The trim guy was not amused as all of us were, giving congratulations from upstairs. Fun and games....


----------

